# Happy 3rd Birthday



## richyboa72 (Jun 19, 2018)

My Hypo Nicaraguan bci 100%het t+ albino, her mum was a Hypo Nicaraguan and her dad was a. T+ Nicaraguan sunglow, she is 3 today on the 18th June, she’s just
Under 5ft and pretty much fully grown, she’s come on a long way since I had her, this is her first week with me




this a picture the Other night to show her girth off to give a bit of perspective 




Now some better pics with my proper camera. Her pinks and peaches look great on her sides and has great coppery coloured eyes and a great bci moustache 


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 19, 2018)

Happy 3rd Birthday! Please tell me you named her in relation to her moustache?


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 19, 2018)

Shes just called nic, lol
most locality boas have the tash , well cool ain’t it 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 19, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Shes just called nic, lol
> most locality boas have the tash , well cool ain’t it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I love it! @Smittiferous has a Bell's Phase Lacey who sports a lovely moustache... his nickname was Moustachio for quite some time!


----------

